# 1 hour tree removal



## Rickytree (Aug 11, 2009)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOJhuPZpjM

Well the title says it all!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2009)

Slacker.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 11, 2009)

Well it's about time! lol.

Nice helmet cam, looks like it takes a pretty good picture.

Did you guys think about dropping the whole tree in one shot or was it split and not trustworthy? Anyhow, you did fine.

One thing I would have done, spaced 3 or 4 wedges behind my saw in the backcut, a tree like that can have hidden vertical seems and may want to sit on your saw, pull rope or not. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 11, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Well it's about time! lol.
> 
> Nice helmet cam, looks like it takes a pretty good picture.
> 
> ...



+1 for the wedges. Obviously it worked well and you didnt need them. But I would have hammered a few in just for extra safety.

All in all though nice job, great video.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

A back hoe, eh? Maybe... I think I'd still have concerns with barber chair using that much force, or top breakage, or rope breakage, lots of things could go wrong in the effort to save an hour or two. It's down though.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2009)

seems to me it would have been easier to do in one shot. theres no way i woulda done it that way. rope with wedges and take it down in one.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Taking the whole tree in one was not done because of clean up. Wedges would of been good but wasn't used because even if the tree didnt go over the amount of back weight would of possibly snapped the holding wood. More to come!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Thanks for the comments! Taking the whole tree in one was not done because of clean up. Wedges would of been good but wasn't used because even if the tree didnt go over the amount of back weight would of possibly snapped the holding wood. More to come!



:monkey: 


"Wedges would of been good but wasn't used because even if the tree didnt go over the amount of back weight would of possibly snapped the holding wood." ---- makes no sense yes if you have wedges in a tree and its leans back real hard it will break the holding wood. but if the tree leans back that hard anyway, the holding wood is then at that point irrelevant. seems it would have been safer (to avoid crushing the house) if you woulda taken it down all at once.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 11, 2009)

Not to nit pick but that first cut was a little dangerous also. For me reaching up over your head with a saw and cutting is a little risky.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Not to nit pick but that first cut was a little dangerous also. For me reaching up over your head with a saw and cutting is a little risky.



true. i am quite certain it would have been safer/ easier all around to drop the tree in one go. id just hate to see this guy accidently hurt himself one of these times or crush a clients house.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 12, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> true. i am quite certain it would have been safer/ easier all around to drop the tree in one go. id just hate to see this guy accidently hurt himself one of these times or crush a clients house.



They're proffesional arborists, I'm sure they know that as well as anybody.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> They're proffesional arborists, I'm sure they know that as well as anybody.



well i hope so. it was directed at the guy who done the cutting


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 12, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> true. i am quite certain it would have been safer/ easier all around to drop the tree in one go. id just hate to see this guy accidently hurt himself one of these times or crush a clients house.



Thanks for the comment. "This Guy" has been cutting down trees since he was 14. He just turned 69! And he is still an animal. Took down a 5 foot Oak with an HUGE EXCAVATOR and this guy climbs on top to cut off one limb. I thought about it later and He did it just to prove that he could. Cheers Walter!!


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 12, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Slacker.



Thanks, Ya I guess we could of had it done in 45 minutes if we would of taken it in one, but the tree across the would of got trashed or thrashed. Whichever!!


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 10, 2009)

Its nice when neighbors will let you use their yards for heavy equipment. I raely have that luxury around here.

Quick and clean.

Looks like you hit a rock in that cavity. Time to get a new chain.


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 10, 2009)

*One Hour Wonder*

Looks like that 575xp is working just fine in the video.


----------



## Treetom (Nov 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be comfortable pulling a tree over like that. In the old days I would have just pulled the whole thing over. The back weight of the limb toward the house makes me nervous. Now that I look at the vid again, it doesn't look as bad. Still would take the whole tree, though. Nice work, Rickytree.


----------

